# South FL Group rides.broward,miami-dade county.



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

The purpose of this thread is to be better inform on the group rides and places where to ride in the south FL area. Also share your experiences on rides that you have gone to and would you suggest the ride to other riders.

The Miami Bike Scene: Group Rides

great site to find rides in the miami dade area.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is one of the group rides I was part of, from Hialeah gardens to Doral then back 40-50 miles 18-20mph avg.(there's 2 loops where those who can ride hard can go all out). Overall its a very nice ride friendly people.

GM BIKES Saturday 7-21-2012 Ride - YouTube


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice video!

What's that 6 lane road with the bike lane around 5:48 minute mark? I'm on Hollywood Beach and do either the South bound A1A run to Key Biscayne or the northbound run to Deerfield, Boca, Del Ray or sometime Palm Beach. Anyway, it looks like you have a big group there....


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Really low amount of deep carbon wheels for a south florida group ride 

I try to stay north of Broward when riding. Usually Boca inlet near Lake Boca on A1A and ride north to west plam area. Drivers seem to be less touristy and actually have their eyes on the road and not looking at buildings/houses/asses along the beach


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chris-X said:


> Nice video!
> 
> What's that 6 lane road with the bike lane around 5:48 minute mark? I'm on Hollywood Beach and do either the South bound A1A run to Key Biscayne or the northbound run to Deerfield, Boca, Del Ray or sometime Palm Beach. Anyway, it looks like you have a big group there....



@5:48 that's nw 74st,between nw 107 and 87th. Short bike lane is not completed I think it goes for 87 to 107 that's it. How long are your rides 60-80 miles?


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Hpag05 said:


> @5:48 that's nw 74st,between nw 107 and 87th. Short bike lane is not completed I think it goes for 87 to 107 that's it. How long are your rides 60-80 miles?


For me to go from Hollywood Blvd and A1A to Hillsboro and A1A is around 55 miles round trip.

To Spanish River is about 64-65, Atlantic in Delray is 75 and West Palm is about 120 round trip.

For me to go to South Beach is around 35, Key Biscayne 60 to 70. Downtown Miami 45 maybe...

I usually ride for about 2 hours though, 35 to 40 miles on weekends and 1-2 hours on weekends.


----------

